# Stone Rollers?



## mick4 (Jun 29, 2013)

Any one know anything about these fish, and where and how you catch them.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Small "minnow" that you find in creeks. Almost never get them on a rod but I get them in minnow traps and they get their heads stuck in my cast net.


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

If your not abreast to micro fishing tactics yet ..google it 
Some crazy small catching ..

But for the average Angler you'll encounter them in the same habitat as Chubs & other stream dwelling minnows - fly larva or tiny red worms always score (Or any trout fly I'm casting lol)

In all truth the quickest way to gather a few in volume is with a trap or sein


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Sein below Griggs or Oshay, there's tons of em.

Any specific reason you're targeting them? They don't make the greatest bait...i've tried.


----------



## mick4 (Jun 29, 2013)

Do some people also refer to this bait as Mullets?


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

mick4 said:


> Do some people also refer to this bait as Mullets?


No. Mullets are saltwater baitfish. Sounds like youve been talking to some good ol boy paylakers who dont know there species that well.


----------



## mick4 (Jun 29, 2013)

fish fish fish


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

hey stone roller is also called a mad Tom. They are good for smallmouth they look like baby flat heads


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Saugeye Tom said:


> hey stone roller is also called a mad Tom. They are good for smallmouth they look like baby flat heads


I hope your joking...Never heard a stone roller refered to as a madtom, although madtoms do look like baby flatheads.


Stoneroller










Madtom


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

If you're looking for the best baitfish look no further then the Striped Shiner. You can sein them or catch them on hook and line (small spinners). Good numbers in the Scioto, even better numbers in the Darby.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

most of the mad times I have seen or more drab or yellow colored out of the Stillwater. the other photo looks more like a sucker or dace.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I stand corrected after further researchwhen I took fisheries studies at the joint vocational school we were taught that mad toms were also called stone rollers


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Always caught what my Dad called stone rollers when we sucker fished in the spring. They are a mullet and look somewhat like a sucker but the head is very flat. the biggest I've seen was around 12-14 in. Used to catch them pretty regular in the Wahonding River.


----------



## mick4 (Jun 29, 2013)

fish fish fish


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

mick4 said:


> fish fish fish


pretty much


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

The one picture does sorta look like a dace. 
Stone rollers are not mullet.
Madtoms are not called stone rollers and I hope no one in a fisheries class told you that. lol. There are several species of mad tom in ohio and they all look different.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

rustyfish said:


> The one picture does sorta look like a dace.
> Stone rollers are not mullet.
> Madtoms are not called stone rollers and I hope no one in a fisheries class told you that. lol. There are several species of mad tom in ohio and they all look different.
> 
> ...


It was in 1979. Im a old fart. lol


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

rustyfish.... The fish I was referring to is the Hog Sucker and you are right, it is not in the mullet family. We always called them stonerollers....


----------

